# Besoin d'aide,un autre périphérique utilise mon adresse IP



## Nuri (4 Janvier 2011)

Voila,depuis quelques temps déjà,j'ai ce message qui apparait sur mon macbook :

"Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur."

Si quelqu'un avait une idée de quoi cela pourrait venir.
Je suis connecté à internet par USB via un modem ne disposant pas de Wifi,mon mac est le seul périphérique de branché au modem.

Donc je pense que je peux enlever la possibilité qu'une personne utilise ma ligne internet à mon insu,n'ayant pas de wifi ?

Je précise que le modem n'a pas de clé Wep/Wpa.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Nuri a dit:


> Voila,depuis quelques temps déjà,j'ai ce message qui apparait sur mon macbook :
> 
> "Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur."
> 
> ...


 
Essayer cela : reliez votre Mac avec un câble RJ 45 au modem.


----------



## Nuri (5 Janvier 2011)

Mon mac est déjà relié au modem par cable RJ45,seulement les macs ne disposant pas de port ethernet,j'utilise un adaptateur RJ45->USB.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir





Nuri a dit:


> Mon mac est déjà relié au modem par cable RJ45,seulement les macs ne disposant pas de port ethernet,j'utilise un adaptateur RJ45->USB.


C'est incompréhensible. Tous les Macbooks disposent d'un port Ethernet.

Tu voulais dire que c'est ton modem qui n'en a pas ?


Par ailleurs, il faudrait connaître l'étendue de ton réseau local et savoir quel équipement fournit ton adresse IP. En effet, selon la configuration, ton réseau local peut se limiter à la liaison entre ton Mac et le modem, ou au contraire englober les lignes de plusieurs clients de ton FAI.

Pourrais-tu préciser ? (FAI ? Modèle du modem ?)


----------



## Nuri (6 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement,pour le port ethernet,j'ai dis une betise.

Mon FAI est Wifirst et comme modem,c'est un Speedtouch,celui-ci :
http://www.dirlaffaire.com/images/o...em-adsl-de-marque-THOMSON-SpeedTouch-2488.jpg


----------



## ntx (6 Janvier 2011)

Nuri a dit:


> c'est un Speedtouch


Ah, y'en a encore ? :rateau: C'est vrai que le Speedtouch est le grand pote de Mac OSX


----------



## edd72 (6 Janvier 2011)

Nuri a dit:


> Mon FAI est Wifirst et comme modem,c'est un Speedtouch,celui-ci :
> http://www.dirlaffaire.com/images/o...em-adsl-de-marque-THOMSON-SpeedTouch-2488.jpg




Gné?! Tu vis où?
Connectes-toi en Ethernet, c'est quand même plus fiable et logique que la bidouille USB (datant de l'époque ou les PC n'avait pas forcément de port Ethernet de série).


----------



## Nuri (7 Janvier 2011)

ntw -> C'est parce que je suis dans une résidence universitaire,j'avais le choix entre aller chez France telecom/sfr/... (installation de ligne+frais de de resiliation vu que je reste pas a la fin de l'annee ou wifirst ou je peux resilier quand je veux).
Pour l'utilisation que j'en ai,ca me suffit...

edd72-> Je suis connecté en ethernet.

Sinon pas une idée du problème ? Je voudrais surtout savoir si je peux exclure la possibilité que quelqu'un utilise ma conexion pour aller sur internet ?


----------



## ntx (7 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce que le "depuis quelques temps" correspond à une mise à jour de l'OS ???

Si oui, reviens en arrière.


----------



## Nuri (11 Janvier 2011)

Je ne sais pas à quand remonte la dernière maj et souvent je ne regarde pas trop ce que le mac fait comme maj...


----------

